# Nissan DataScan software



## my350z8 (Mar 25, 2005)

Does anyone know if you can use the Blitz Nissan DataScan diagnostics software on a 99 Maxima built for the US market. They say it will work on a 96 but are not sure about the 99. Does the 99 Maxima use a different version of Consult?


----------



## pali (Jul 23, 2004)

Hello man..

do u have this sw ?
I mean Datascan . it looks very interesting.
can any1 help me with this sw please ?

pali

http://home.iprimus.com.au/tkolo/datascan.htm
here is also list of supported models.
AUS 200SX S14 (SR20DET) 
AUS 200SX S15 (SR20DET) 
AUS Maxima A32 (VQ30DE) 
AUS Pulsar N14 (GA16DE) 
AUS Pulsar N14 (SR20DE) 
AUS Pulsar N15 (GA16DE) 
AUS Pulsar N14 (SR20DE) 
AUS NX/NXR Coupe (SR20DE) 
JDM 180SX S13 (SR20DET) 
JDM Silvia S14 (SR20DE) 
JDM Silvia S15 (SR20DET) 
JDM Pulsar GTi (SR18DE) 
JDM Bluebird U14 (SR18DE) 
JDM Bluebird U15 (SR20DET) 
JDM Skyline R32 (RB20DET) 
JDM Skyline R32 GTR (RB26DETT) 
JDM Skyline R33 (RB25DET) 
JDM Skyline R33 (RB20DE) 
JDM Skyline R33 GTR (RB26DETT) 
JDM Skyline R34 (RB25DET NEO) 
JDM Avenir PWN10 (SR20DE) 
US 300Z Z32 (VG30DETT) 
US Sentra B13 SE-R(SR20DE) 
US Maxima A32 (VQ30DE) 
US '93 Altima (KA24DE) 
UK Almera N15 GTI (SR20DE) 
UK 200SX S14a (SR20DET) 
UK Micra K11 (CG13DE/CG10DE 
FRA 200SX S14 (SR20DET) 
FRA '93 100NX 2.0 GTI (=NX coupe) (SR20DE) 
GER Almera NX (GA16DE) 
GER 200SX (SR20DET) 
GER '91 300ZX Z32 (VG30DETT) 
Primera HP10? SR20DE(T) 
Cefiro A32 VQ20DE


----------



## my350z8 (Mar 25, 2005)

Not yet. I have 96 & 99 Maxima and 91 300TT Z. I am looking for software that will work on all the cars. There is another tool called nProbe but it is $500. There are several other diagnostic software programs out for the Z. 
I should be finished with my research on diagnostic software in a few days. I'll post or email what I find out.


----------

